# Just do it ??



## 23730 (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey guys, although undiagnosed professionally (soon to change) I am almost certain I suffer from IBS and have done so for a few years. Like many others, to me it seems like a mental thing aswell, and it is causing me some distress. That being said, I find I am often nervous about going out with friends, particularly dinner or drinks etc, and am constantly running to the bathroom before leaving. However, once I actually get out I am usually quite ok. Is this a common experience. I'm not saying its always fine, but most of the time once I'm at dinner, or in the car or wherever I feel much better. For me the worst time is the few minutes just before leaving the house. Interested to hear what you guys think.


----------



## 21563 (Nov 27, 2005)

hi I am a new member also and I agree 100% with you. I do get nervous from going out and eating and I am very worried about stayng over at someones next month as I get bad IBS in the morning sometimes. I have been doing my best to keep my IBS under control in recent weeks but it has started coming back on strong again. I have already found some helpful information by browsing these forums briefly before I joined.


----------



## 20468 (Nov 19, 2005)

Welcome to the board TH and Crandall! I'm fairly new myself. Actually, I'm REALLY new! I joined this forum only 8 days before you have. As for your first posts, I can definitly relate to them. You'd think going out for dinner and/or drinks would be easy and fun but in our situation... it could be a chore sometimes! I find that when I know about plans well in advance I'm more at ease and less nervous or anxious. Last night for example, I made plans to watch the hockey game with some of my friends for TONIGHT and they're coming to my house. I feel fine with that because I know what I'm going to be doing for the night and I know what to expect. HOWEVER, if they spontaneously want to go somewhere after... then, THAT could be trouble for me and I most-likely wouldnt participate in it. But I try not letting it control my life... even if it means changing my eating habits. Usually I wont eat anything the entire day until the plans arrive. I'm actually managing it quite well -- I've had it for 3 years now and no one in my family knows I have it. Eventually, I know I'm going to have to tell them otherwise they'll think I have some sort of eating disorder (I wish that was the case).~*LoRie*~


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi All and Welcome,I've had IBS for almost 20 years and until just a couple of weeks ago I felt the same way everytime I needed to leave the house. I started listening to Mike's Audio Program 100 and it is helping me a lot. Lorie, I just posted this same info in another thread that you were in but I wanted to add that Mike's Program also comes with a Companion CD that is for others to listen to so they can have a better understanding of what we are going through.Robby


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im like you! I get nervous before i go out and feel awful before i leave- and sometimes for an hour or so after i get there! Normally im fine after ive got there! Weird isnt it?Nikki


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Nikki, I'm 45 years old so I probably don't belong here but I would hate to see these kids suffer any longer than they have to (20 years for me).How long has it been since you did Mike's tapes and do you still get nervous leaving the house?


----------

